# the walker and dirk combo



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

dear god. how do you stop these two guys from scoring?

another solid game from both of them

dirk with 29 and 14 (11 out of 19 from da field)

walker with 20 and 11 (10 out of 18 from da field) 4 dimes too.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Congrats to Antoine*

Nice job in doing what you are capable of Antoine!

Antoine is doing what he is capable of. Congrats Dallas fans (so far so good). Congrats Toine. I am still a Toine fan even though he is not in green. He is doing the things he can do. BUT it is early. He is hungry again. If he gets complacent or too comfortable watch out.

Good luck Toine. True Celtic fans realize how much you gave us the last few years. We still are with you.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Congrats to Antoine*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Good luck Toine. True Celtic fans realize how much you gave us the last few years. We still are with you.


:yes: 


Great game by Toine. I am happy for him.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

My Goodness, this two forwards are going to be hard to guard. Its too bad Antawn J hasnt proven of what hes got. Hopefully Tawn-Toine-Dirk will be there all together and we'll see what they got. 

Thanks Celts Fans.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

i thought dirk got 15 boards and walker got 14 boards??? oh well..... great game by both of them


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> i thought dirk got 15 boards and walker got 14 boards??? oh well..... great game by both of them


Correct on both accounts


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> My Goodness, this two forwards are going to be hard to guard. Its too bad Antawn J hasnt proven of what hes got. Hopefully Tawn-Toine-Dirk will be there all together and we'll see what they got.
> 
> Thanks Celts Fans.


Nelson goes with players he knows 

Coach Don Nelson did not want his team to start the season 0-2, so he treated Wednesday's game virtually as a must-win situation. For that reason, he went with players in the second half who know his system best. That's why Antawn Jamison, Danny Fortson and Tony Delk all spent most of the time on the bench. 

"I went with guys who I knew would at least be in the right spots on the court," Nelson said. "What I had to do is not worry about hurting anybody's feelings and go with what would win the game for us." 

Nelson said more of what he calls his 34 lineup (three power forwards on the floor together, as in three players at the four position), will be showing up on the court as the Mavericks begin to get a better feel for playing as a team.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The question is*

Will the Mavs win some games with this lineup.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Nelson goes with players he knows .....
> ...


THAT was the KEY and will probably remain the key for the Mavs to garner another 50+ win season for good playoff positioning.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The question is*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Will the Mavs win some games with this lineup.


Most definitely. Also when Delk gets hot lookout!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: The question is*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Will the Mavs win some games with this lineup.


well they are 1 and 1 so i'd say they won a game already.


----------

